# Meet the ladies!



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

I finally got my two ratties: Roxie and Milo. I am ecstatic! They are 6 -7 weeks old and both females from the same litter. They are still being nervous and shy and loafing around their new home, but I managed to snap a few pictures. They have since opened up a bit and Milo appears to be more social than her sister.

Roxie being curous... she loves the camera!


Milo looking very sleepy and shy.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they look like little dolls. i'm so happy for you that you finally got them. you must be ecstatic. congratulations.


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

Your babies are cuties  Cant wait to see more pics of them!


----------



## bmwing01 (Dec 7, 2007)

awww they're so sweet! they look just like mine did when i stuck a camera in their faces for the first time! can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

WOW! You were right! My Pogo does like JUST like Milo!


----------



## Screechy (Dec 28, 2007)

Awe, such sweet ratties^________^


----------



## miloandroxie (Dec 19, 2007)

New pictures! The girls are beign much more active, but I'm afraid Roxie might be pregnant. She goes to the vet this week... fingers crossed.

Milo up on her toes.


Me holding Milo.


Me holding Roxie.


Milo's thristy!


The ladies.


Roxie by the food bowl.


----------



## MatG (Dec 30, 2007)

aw... milo is sooo cute!


----------



## dragonegg (Oct 2, 2007)

Milo is very very very very very very very cute. she is pretty. roxie is very very ... cute. I like her ears.


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

they are gorgeous!!


----------



## rattieluver (Dec 29, 2007)

They're so little! congrats on finally getting them, sounds like you've been waiting a while


----------

